# Jointer close call



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I've always heard to not wear long sleeves in the shop and I just saw the other post about his sleeve turning on the table saw. Well I was working at the jointer just now and felt the jointer head pull at my sleeve as I passed over. Yes. It scared me. I wanted to post just to let everyone know you're not invincible if you think you are 😱. Luckily it didn't get ahold of my sleeve but man that was close. It sure tried to.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

I don't know where the established set of rules is posted, but one of them reads something like:

"Do not wear loose fitting clothing around moving machinery."

last century, industrial accident, female with long hair violating posted company rules requiring long hair be closely contained, walked under a calendar roll, bunch of static electricity snatched up her beautiful flowing locks and ripped her scalp off.

pay attention. most safety rules are written in blood.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

TomCT2 said:


> I don't know where the established set of rules is posted, but one of them reads something like:
> 
> "Do not wear loose fitting clothing around moving machinery."
> 
> ...


More than a few pictures online floating around of guys who've worn long sleeves around a lathe. It's really not pretty to look at, but it reminds you why those rules exist. Nobody wants their to beyond to read "bisected by a lathe chuck"


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea long sleeves can get you. I saw a guy one time doing some dado work of cabinet faceframes and managed to let the dado head catch his shirt. Fortunately he realized it immediately and pulled back. It managed to rip the shirt off him except for the left sleeve. 

Myself I've either removed the long sleeve shirt or taped it my arm so there wouldn't be any dangling cloth.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Brings to mind the summer intern we had at work many years ago. Dress code was three piece suits (large computer company with the stripped logo). He was apparently not used to wearing a tie and he leaned over the shredder. Yep, his head was down to feed slot before someone got the machine unplugged.


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

*long sleves*

That was one of the first rules I learned in shop class in high school when we first started using power tools.. Our teacher was very strict on the rules. He told us about a guy with a tie and a drill press. It wasn't a pretty sight. I didn't like him to much but he did teach us a lot a good rules about power tools. In spite of that I've still had a lot of close calls an some pretty bad cuts. He always said a power tool was a monster ready to reach out and grab you. Even if you are being careful accidents do happen. Keep safe and keep making saw dust.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

TomCT2 said:


> pay attention. most safety rules are written in blood.


Thanks for this


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

My grade school shop teacher, Mr Coolidge, wore a clip-on tie back-in-the-day. He was a distant cousin of the 30th President too.


----------



## andr0id (Jan 11, 2018)

I was an aviation mechanic in the Navy. No jewelry and no loose clothes was always highly recommended. Machinery will figure out ways to kill you, no need to help it out.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Brings to mind the summer intern we had at work many years ago. Dress code was three piece suits (large computer company with the stripped logo). He was apparently not used to wearing a tie and he leaned over the shredder. Yep, his head was down to feed slot before someone got the machine unplugged.


I'm an alumni of that company as well!


----------



## AltcarBob (Jan 20, 2018)

1st job I had there was an old foreman who wore a Bow Tie. I asked him one day why and he asked me had I ever seen someone dragged into machinery by his tie, he had and took to a Bow Tie the next day. He was near to retirement and would have started work in the 1930s when you had to wear a Tie to work and had never lost the habit.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

When I bought a used bandsaw, I invited the "bandsaw mentor" from the local woodworking club to come and help me look it over. He gave it a thorough inspection, made sure it was ready to use, and showed me the best ways to set it up and use it. 

He reminded me that bandsaws originated in the meat packing industry for cutting up meat (flesh). He says that bandsaws are always trying to get back to their roots. They _want_ to eat your flesh. It put a healthy fear of the bandsaw in me for sure!


----------

